

Why Salesforce Is Winning The Cloud Platform War - kentan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/louiscolumbus/2013/10/07/why-salesforce-is-winning-the-cloud-platform-war/?ss=cloud-computing

======
mathattack
Any hands on experience from people making their living developing add-ons for
the platform? I'm curious if their experience lived up to the article.

~~~
jmacd
There are $100m+ companies being run on Salesforce Force.com, some of which
are going public. It's pretty amazing when you think about it.

